# User 'xxx' not found in CycleChat



## hopless500 (2 Nov 2016)

Various users keep showing with this in their signature line (as per @potsy on the screenshot below).


----------



## potsy (2 Nov 2016)

MCL ticker not working in the signature.


----------



## Shaun (2 Nov 2016)

This is related to the server upgrade. I've opened a conversation with @TimO to look at it and hopefully we'll get it working again soon. 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 Nov 2016)

They have been deemed as nobbers and no longer exist


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Nov 2016)

hopless500 said:


> Various users keep showing with this in their signature line (as per @potsy on the screenshot below).
> View attachment 149992



Bad example, as even when it is working @potsy sig shows no miles ridden anyway.


----------



## potsy (4 Nov 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Bad example, as even when it is working @potsy sig shows no miles ridden anyway.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Nov 2016)

The sigs are back - but wrong


----------



## Shaun (5 Nov 2016)

- I've copied some old data to stop the 'user not found' error, but it needs more work to get it pulling the current data over.


----------



## potsy (5 Nov 2016)

I like it how it is, can you not leave them now @Shaun?


----------



## TheDoctor (5 Nov 2016)

Can mine be made up to 400% completed or somewhere around there?
Cheers


----------



## mrbikerboy73 (20 Nov 2016)

Mine still isn't working after several weeks


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Nov 2016)

Never mind 'user XXX' What about PeteXXX? 
I'm still here


----------



## Shaun (20 Nov 2016)

mrbikerboy73 said:


> Mine still isn't working after several weeks


No, sorry, I haven't manage to look at it - it's on my to-do list.


----------



## mrbikerboy73 (20 Nov 2016)

Shaun said:


> No, sorry, I haven't manage to look at it - it's on my to-do list.


Hey no worries, thanks Shaun.


----------



## Gert Lush (15 Jan 2017)

Anymore news on the ticker?


----------



## Shaun (16 Jan 2017)

Gert Lush said:


> Anymore news on the ticker?


Sorry, no, still on my to-do list (which got a bit stretched over the festive period).

I have converted the tickers to https though so they no longer invalidate page security.


----------



## Gert Lush (16 Jan 2017)

Shaun said:


> Sorry, no, still on my to-do list (which got a bit stretched over the festive period).
> 
> I have converted the tickers to https though so they no longer invalidate page security.



No worries, just wondering  Thanks for everything you do!


----------

